# Help! Torque specs



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Need some help. Anybody know the torque specs on an Infinito CV? I did not get a manual from the dealer and Google turned up nothing for me. Going to keep trying, but wonder if any of you can hit "the easy button" for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

What do you want to tighten? The seatpost collars sometimes have the torque spec on them. The stem and bottom bracket are specd by the component maker vs. frame maker.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I would like specs on all, but most interested in the seat post. All sorts of markings on the collar, no torque specs.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Typical seat collar torque spec: M5 bolt, 5-7 Nm. M6 bolt, 7-9 Nm. The "M" means metric and refers to the diameter in millimeters of the bolt i.e., M5 is a 5mm bolt. As another confirming reference, Salsa Lip Lock clamps are specified at 5 Nm.

Instead of seeking a Bianchi manual, get yourself a good maintenance manual such as Zinn's "Zinn and the Art of Road Bike Maintenance" where I found the numbers above. The book contains a reasonably comprehensive torque spec list. The other 2 books I looked in did not have a torque spec for seat collars.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

vic bastige said:


> Need some help. Anybody know the torque specs on an Infinito CV? I did not get a manual from the dealer and Google turned up nothing for me. Going to keep trying, but wonder if any of you can hit "the easy button" for me.
> 
> Thanks.


Please note that it is almost impossible to provide a torque value without inspecting the part, determining the material of the parts to be tightened and fastener sizes. All of these factors contribute to the amount of torque to be applied. Buying the Zinn book recommended above and or the "Park Manual" will provide tons of information and the torque values requested. You may find that the best practice to tighten the fastener is to use good mechanical practices and not a torque value. 

Best Regards


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks. I the case of my bike, the seat collar would be the same for each bike, so I assumed that Bianchi would have a spec list like I easily found for my Cervelo. I will look to get the Zinn Book.


----------

